# Holidays abroad ...



## treasure_ireland (May 9, 2011)

Hi all,

This will be my first holiday aborad with my pump, im going Greece so i expect it will be hot.

However im concerned about keeping the insulin cool, and the line.

I have seen the Frio pump case, however I wasnt sure where to put it.

Are there any others on the market?

How do i keep the line out of sunlight when sunbathing?

Sorry for all the questions, but im worried about all the things that could go wrong.

:s


----------



## shiv (May 9, 2011)

Hiya,

I am in the same position - I'm off to Croatia next Friday - so would also appreciate any tips.

I hadn't planned to buy a Frio case or anything like that, but I am a bit worried. I am not much of a sunbather and tend to keep in the shade as I burn like a baby, I had just thought about keeping the pump covered up as much as possible to keep direct sunlight off it.


----------



## treasure_ireland (May 9, 2011)

Yeh im not much of a sunbather, but occasionally do.

I found this, which i thought might be a good idea, could keep pump in there whilst sitting on sunchair.

http://www.theitsa.com/eco-friendly-luxury-itsa.asp


----------



## Phil65 (May 10, 2011)

treasure_ireland said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This will be my first holiday aborad with my pump, im going Greece so i expect it will be hot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twitchy (May 10, 2011)

Sorry if this is off the point a bit, but do we need any kind of letter for customs / security etc, explaining what pump is & that 's it's coming back with us (as it were?!)

 Hadn't thought about this before...


----------



## Phil65 (May 10, 2011)

Twitchy said:


> Sorry if this is off the point a bit, but do we need any kind of letter for customs / security etc, explaining what pump is & that 's it's coming back with us (as it were?!)
> 
> Hadn't thought about this before...



A letter from your PCT or doctor will suffice, they normally swab your pump....also ok to go through the xray machine.


----------



## Mel (May 10, 2011)

WE have had problems with the spare pump and security wanting to put it through x ray machines, bizarley only in this country despite letters from the DSN and consultant . Animas now do a letter which you can ask for re the pump and this stopped all our problems in April


----------



## Twitchy (May 11, 2011)

Spare pump?! That is so organised!  I must remember to bring all my spare clobber this year... list time!


----------



## shiv (May 11, 2011)

I'm going to ring Animas this week to see what they have to say re a spare pump for my holiday.


----------



## Adrienne (May 11, 2011)

Animas and Medtronic both offer holiday pumps as spares.


----------



## shiv (May 11, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> Animas and Medtronic both offer holiday pumps as spares.



Good to know. My only worry is I don't yet have mine insured - I'm working on the best way to do that (ie monthly or can it be added to my mum's insurance? don't want to ask the woman I live with!) as I think Animas need proof of insurance. Or something like that (brain is mush at the moment, I'm 16.8).


----------



## Adrienne (May 11, 2011)

Shiv, try and get it put on your travel insurance


----------



## Adrienne (May 11, 2011)

Ah think you may mean your normal pump not a holiday one.   Do you need to insure it?   Does your hospital own it or did the PCT pay for it.   Our hospital have ours covered.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 11, 2011)

shiv said:


> Good to know. My only worry is I don't yet have mine insured - I'm working on the best way to do that (ie monthly or can it be added to my mum's insurance? don't want to ask the woman I live with!) as I think Animas need proof of insurance. Or something like that (brain is mush at the moment, I'm 16.8).



Shiv, as you don't live at home I doubt your Mum could add the pump to her ins.
If you have a room in a house can you not insure the contents? If not then ask your landlady if she could add your pump and you pay for the inclusion.


----------



## Copepod (May 11, 2011)

Sue's suggestion is good, and at the same time, check with her that having a lodger doesn't invalidate her own contents insurance.


----------



## shiv (May 11, 2011)

Adrienne - the PCT paid for it. So I assume it's mine and needs insuring! I'm sure I read somewhere that before Animas would issue a holiday loan pump, they needed to see that there was insurance to cover it. Does that make sense? I'll find out when I ring anyway.

I don't know how long I will be living here so I don't want to faff about putting it on hers if I move in the next couple of months. I don't know what having lodgers does to her contents insurance.

I saw Tom had his covered under his mum's so I presume I can too as he does not live at home either...?

/hate boring adult stuff like insurance


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 11, 2011)

shiv said:


> I saw Tom had his covered under his mum's so I presume I can too as he does not live at home either...?
> 
> /hate boring adult stuff like insurance



Ah but are the ins company aware Tom does not live with his Mum? If they don't know then his pump ins is invalid


----------



## shiv (May 11, 2011)

Hope Tom is reading!


----------



## Mel (May 12, 2011)

Animas tell us we are responsible for the spare pump and advise insurance , usually add ours to the home contents at no extra cost as its for a such short while. We ring about 2 weeks before we go away and they deliver in a couple of days.It comes in a nice small sealed pack now saying do not x ray


----------

